
The Fading American Dream: Trends in Absolute Income Mobility Since 1940 [pdf] - Dowwie
http://www.equality-of-opportunity.org/papers/abs_mobility_paper.pdf
======
Dowwie
This study is of the article that is the basis of this web site and broader
initiative: [http://www.equality-of-opportunity.org/](http://www.equality-of-
opportunity.org/)

The post is based on a WSJ article that was posted to HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13133141](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13133141)

